# Topics > Robotics > World records >  Cheetah records

## Airicist

CHEETAH, fastest legged robot, Boston Dynamics, USA




DARPA Cheetah Sets Speed Record for Legged Robots

Published on Mar 5, 2012




> This video shows a demonstration of the "Cheetah" robot galloping at speeds of up to 18 miles per hour (mph), setting a new land speed record for legged robots. The previous record was 13.1 mph, set in 1989. 
> 
> The robot's movements are patterned after those of fast-running animals in nature. The robot increases its stride and running speed by flexing and un-flexing its back on each step, much as an actual cheetah does.






Cheetah full speed

Published on Mar 7, 2012

Article "Robot cheetah sets new speed record"

March 6, 2012

----------

